
Good luck: Last words Europe's leaders had for Theresa May on Brexit deal - Aaliyagoyel
https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/good-luck-last-words-europe-s-leaders-had-for-theresa-may-on-brexit-deal-118112600303_1.html
======
bryanrasmussen
I want to know if anyone threw in the words of the last departing toy soldier
in Toy Story 3: "you're gonna need it".

